# Silver screen sizes



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if a silver screen from a Boxer 2005 will fit the new Fiat cab?
Thanks.


----------



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Safariboy.
I can inform you that Van Comfort, suppliers of internal and external screens have dedicated patterns for the 2007 version of the Fiat Ducato / Peugeot Boxer , ie the pre 2007 version don't fit correctly.
Hoping this answers your query.

Denboy

Link www.vancomfort.co.uk


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

At the show I visited silver screens and tehy said youm need a deeper screen. I have a fiat ducato but I'm waiting till I get my new cab before ordering a new one

Putties


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for this. It looks as if we will need to think of a new one eventually.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Van comfort*

Hello

Some of you are phsycic! I was going to add a post about Van Comfort today, the reason being a van has arrived from England - a self build and the lad who is touring in it has silver screen covers on. The windscreen is huge and the screen covers were custom made by www.vancomfort.co.uk

Russell


----------

